# Am I qualified to hack?



## bommarkm (Jan 9, 2006)

I am more proficient at computers than your average person. I know how to open a computer, remove or install componants including hard drives, memory, etc. Do you think I will be able to take my DSR 704 and hack it using the zipper?
Also, what are the benefits of hacking? What all will it enable me to do with my tivo?

Thanks,
Kerry


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

you won't know till you try it but DON'T HACK WITH THE ORIGINAL DRIVE, if anything goes wrong you can always install the original drive back to the unit and use as normal,
purchase a larger drive and follow "the zipper" instructions as written and you should have no problems hacking it,
go to this website and read what "the zipper" does and go to "Rbautch hack script" linked on the left and read what that does,
http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html 
GOOD LUCK


----------



## bommarkm (Jan 9, 2006)

Where do I find cheap drives to try it on?

Thanks.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

the usual places like best buy, circuit city, compusa, also depends how large of a drive you want, sometimes they have sales and rebates on the drives


----------



## bommarkm (Jan 9, 2006)

So you can use the same hard drive that is used in a computer? That never occured to me. Thanks.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

no SATA type drives can be used though


----------



## bommarkm (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for your help.

So can I use an ATA hard drive? Also, does the drive need an operating system? Is that included with the zipper?


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

bommarkm said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> So can I use an ATA hard drive? Also, does the drive need an operating system? Is that included with the zipper?


You do not need to install an OS on the new drive. Following The Zipper instructions, and creating the tools CD as instructed will do it for you.

Tiger Direct usually has some good deals on drives, after the rebates.


----------



## Killerz298 (Feb 9, 2004)

Is there such an option for hacking the TCD24004A? I need an easy to follow noob tool or guide. I have an unhacked TCD24004A with the latest 7.2 OS. Any links?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

essentially, you can follow the procedure at my original unguide since 7.xx and 6.2 use the same linux kernel.
Just when looking at the author file, leave out the "route" commands since a standalone MUST contact Tivo for guide data and what not. Also remove the reference to fakecall.tcl from the author file.
http://www.thewallens.net/tivo/tivo_unguide.html

This will work ONLY on the TCD24XX series 2's. the 5400 series require soldering and replacing a chip in order to gain access to BASH.


----------



## mcleary716 (Aug 13, 2002)

I just modified my TCD24004A with 7.2.1. A couple of points.

a) I couldn't get it to work without leaving netfilter-enabled as named. (Don't rename.)

b) You'll need to modify the iptables as explained in the other place. (Search is good.)

c) You'll need the superpatch 67 that is specifically for 7.2.1, or the difference patched version, again from the other place.

Lots of good info here and there. Thanks, all!


----------



## wmacson (Mar 18, 2002)

I have a dsr704 hacked with 4.01b. Is it possible to upgrade to 6.2 without taking the drive out? I would like to try "the zipper" but I don't want to lose all my current recordings. Thanks in advance!

w-


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yep look at dellanave.com for his 6.2 slices guide. Good stuff!


----------



## wmacson (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks Gunnyman...I appreciate the quick response!

So I just quickly checked it out. I'm pretty sure I can do it but if I mess it up, will I lose all my recordings and have to start from scratch?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

well it can definitly turn your unit into a doorstop if you aren't careful but the instructions are pretty well laid out.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

bommarkm said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> So can I use an ATA hard drive? Also, does the drive need an operating system? Is that included with the zipper?


yes any ATA or PATA drives can be used, I got a 200GB seagate drive from (outpost . com) when they were on sale with a rebate, they're not on sale now but check them every Friday for their weekly sales,
don't need any operating system, just go to that link and follow the steps as outlined and you should have no problems, if you do just go to the support thread's link on the site and they're(Gunnyman or rbautch) will help you out, really it's easy to do as many have already "zippered" the their units :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Rob00GT (Mar 10, 2003)

If you have a good basic computer knowledge (as you claim) and can follow step-by-step instructions then the Zipper is in your future. I recommend printing the instructions from Gunnyman's web site and keeping them close through the entire process. Don't try to skip a step, all those reboots are there for a reason!

You've also asked some pretty basic questions (no OS needed, what type of hard drive to use, etc.) so I would recommend spending a couple of hours reading the threads in the Tivo Underground, Tivo Upgrade Center, and DirecTV Receiver with Tivo. Get a good idea of what you're dealing with before whipping out your torx wrenches... you have the torx head wrench/bit right? And know why you need it?

Do your homework! It's really worth it in the end. I absolutely love my Zippered tivos!


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

If you have to ask any of these questions then... no. 



bommarkm said:


> I am more proficient at computers than your average person. I know how to open a computer, remove or install componants including hard drives, memory, etc. Do you think I will be able to take my DSR 704 and hack it using the zipper?
> Also, what are the benefits of hacking? What all will it enable me to do with my tivo?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kerry


----------

